# Canon LP-E6 and LP-E6N mix in BG



## whothafunk (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello,

this may be a stupid question, but I'm seriously wondering.. can you put one LP-E6 and one LP-E6N into the battery grip? I don't want to potentionally destroy something.


----------



## surapon (Feb 3, 2015)

whothafunk said:


> Hello,
> 
> this may be a stupid question, but I'm seriously wondering.. can you put one LP-E6 and one LP-E6N into the battery grip? I don't want to potentionally destroy something.



Dear Friend, Mr. whothafunk
I have 7D MK II and Battery Grip ( Canon) and I use both LP-E6 and LP-E6N, Or just LP-E6 both of them past 2 month and shoot more than 4000 photos= Yes, Not thing wrong with my new 7D MK II yet.
Yes, I use LP-E6 made in China = $ 19 US Dollars too= Still work like a charm.
Good Luck.
Surapon


----------



## Freddie (Feb 3, 2015)

*Why not!*

I ran a mixed pair of LP-E6 and LP-E6N for quite a while in the 7D MK II until I got another LP-E6N. I may be wrong but I don't believe the camera draws from both batteries at once. If that were so, it would draw more from the stronger battery until the other battery became stronger and then would go back and forth between them as the charges dropped. My electronic training was far in the past so I expect someone will chime in here with the true process.


----------



## sulla (Feb 3, 2015)

the only difference between the LP-E6 and LP-E6N is the N has a slightly higher capacity.

But the difference is rather small and certainly less than a new LP-E6 vs. an old LP-E6. So, I believe, if you can mix old and new batteries without problem, then there should be no problem mixing an N and a non-N battery.

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but as far as I know, the batteries in the BGs are wired in parallel, not in series, and this has the effect that both voltages are kept equal all the time. If a battery gets empty, its voltage would normally fall. In a parallel wiring this can't happen, so the stronger battery gets more drain and holds up the weaker one. The stronger battery might even charge the weaker one when the external load is zero, but this depends on the circuits, it probably doesn't happen in lithium-ion batteries. It would be a nice exporiment to put one empty and one full battery into the grip and see if the empty one becomes half full after a day or so... What does the manual say here?

Note: The 6x AA battery adapter in the BG grips, wires the batteries in series. Then it would be a bad idea to use batteries of different capacity or even type or age, as nasty things might happen: if you drain the batteries too low, then the weakest battery will drop its voltage to near zero and will go into charge reversal, i.e. the current that the other 5 batteries drive through the empty one will reverse its polarity, leading to its rather quick death (or even gas-blowup)... So, don't mix AA cells in a BG grip or a speedlite flash...


----------

